# Another Texan



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Ask away! Welcome!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Sublime! Where will we see the new Spear drifting around?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I know some of you for sure. Just sold my skiff and ordered a Glades X. I figured I would finally sign up over here as I have some questions.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome Texan. Where will you float the Glades X?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I know some of you for sure. Just sold my skiff and ordered a Glades X. I figured I would finally sign up over here as I have some questions.
> 
> Thanks


Yo bro


----------

